# Logan Canyon Bear (Pics)



## Kevin D

Well, it's finally been done. Since they started issuing a bear tag that included Cache unit nearly 10 years ago, a bear was finally taken. To my knowledge, this is the first bear taken legally on the Cache by a sportsman since Dalt Reid from Hyrum took one up Blacksmith Fork Canyon in the 1930's.

This is not just any bear either, it measured just under 7 feet nose to tail and has a skull that green scores at 22 inches.....easily qualifying it for Pope and Young.

Congratulations to Rob and the gang for doing what nobody else has been able to do in almost 80 years.


----------



## Cdragon

Wow.... that thing is a MONSTER!!! Do you know how much it weighed? Thanks for the pic!!!


----------



## Size Matters

That is a huge bear good job  what is the story in getting it?


----------



## nickpan

Toad!!!

Any more pics?


----------



## Bears Butt

Congrats to the shooter! Very nice bear! I had no idea they would get as big as that! 7 ft! Wowie!


----------



## Kevin D

Here's a couple other pictures as requested:



















Someone seen this bear cross the highway between the Beaver Mountain and Franklin Basin turn offs and knew that Rob had a tag for the area. He called Rob who in turn called some local hound buddies of mine and they went up and dumped on it (my phone was on the charger when the call came and I never heard it ringing  ). The bear took the dogs up through Stump Hollow and even into Peter Sinks in waist deep snow before finally baying up at the base of a brushy spruce where Rob was able to get an arrow into it. Where they killled it was about 3 miles from the trucks so the bear was never brought out whole. Best guess is that the bear weighed in the 400 lbs. range. Even though it had recently emerged from hiberbnation (it hadn't completely purged it's digestive system for the new season yet), it still had layers of fat 3 inches thick in places.

Another interesting thing about the bear is that it had a tag in it's ear from the Idaho Fish and Game. The Idaho border is only about 5 miles away from where the bear was first spotted, but I always figured the Cache bear resulted in bear moving up from the south rather than bear migrating in from Idaho. We'll have to wait and see when and where this bear received his tag.

Anyway, I'm bummed that I missed out on the event but am happy for Rob.


----------



## Packfish

I like to see where that tag came from also- that area has had a bear seen off and on( once by me) for the last 5 or so years.


----------



## Kevin D

I recieved some additional information from the ear tag this bear had from the Idaho Fish and Game. This bear was tranquilized and tagged in the mountains east of Pocatello in 2007, and was released in the Tin Cup/Diamond Creek area near Wayan. This area is about 100 miles north of where the bear was ultimately taken. Somehow, this bear would have had to cross the Bear River to get to where he was. The mystery to me is where he could have made this crossing because with all the developement and human activity, there is no logical corridor. Perhaps he crossed through the open farm fields near Soda Springs or perhaps he took the longer route through Lava Hot Springs and crossed near the Onieda Narrows. The only thing we know for certain is that this bear was well travelled.


----------



## goofy elk

That's interesting stuff right there,,,great report Kev,,and congrats to the archer.


----------



## rukus

Thanks for the pics and report. That ole boy sure did put some miles on. I wonder if he made his way down to the Georgetown area and then headed west where he crossed Bear river and then down.


----------



## lehi

Awesome! I hunt up in that area all the time and have never even seen tracks! I hope there will maybe be a few more bears up there in the future.


----------



## svmoose

Very cool! Thanks for sharing. I didn't realize that no one had shot a bear in Logan Canyon for that long. It is fun to hear interesting facts like that.


----------



## InvaderZim

Pretty cool man!


----------



## apollosmith

Very cool! I saw some good sized tracks just a few miles from there last year, but nothing that big!


----------



## Riverrat77

I found it pretty entertaining that in the first picture the people were sitting far enough behind the bear that two dogs were between them and the critter. I guess bass fishermen don't have a monopoly on the "hold it out so it looks huge" technique anymore. Hogzilla anyone? :lol: 

Really is a nice bear though... looks like a nice thick coat on it. That is quite the melon on there too. Thanks for all the facts on the bear hunting up there, that stuff is cool to find out. Congrats to the hunter, sounds like a heck of a time chasing this one down.


----------

